# Horus Heresy, which Legion is for you?



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Pretty straightforward, I know I'm excited as hell to maybe at some point get the Horus Heresy, Book 1 in the mail so that I can start plotting away at my army list.

Despite the fact that the Alpha Legion is my favourite, I find myself leaning towards Emperor's Children, due to the fact that I can play my CSM army as both (and it's slightly Slaaneshi heavy).

So... easy question: Are you in, if so, which legion and why?


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

hmmmm, I play chaos in 40k so i'd give the loyalists a go in 30k. Either salamanders or white scars just because they i have always like the way they look. Although probobly slamanders thanks to varakir. 

I wont be making any firm descisions until some more books are released becuase as i said i dont want to play chaos in 30k.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I think that I would go with the Space Wolves. The thought of those buggers in Legion strength gives me chills.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

XII - World Eaters. Why? Why the hell would you not want a bunch of crazy chain-axe wielding space gladiators?


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

White Scars, really? That wasn't one I was expecting to see this soon in the thread lol. They've always been one of the ones I always remember is a legion but never really pay them any mind, since they've (for the most part) always just been glossed over.

Space Wolves and World Eaters were fairly obvious favourites though  Though to call the World Eaters "gladiators" I think is a bit generous, they were all the SONS of a gladiator without having fought in the arenas themselves. Still chainaxe-wielding-maniacs though, so they've got that going for them :laugh:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Space Wolves. I may not ever have heresy books but I would definitely want to play as a legion of Space Vikings.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Even though I probably won't get the book, I'd like to think that I'd do a Sons of Horus/Luna Wolves Army. Because well, _Horus Rising_.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I had a hard time choosing between the Space Wolves and the Luna Wolves to be honest. In the end I have always leaned more toward the Loyalists so that is what tipped the balance.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

It's difficult, I love the Imperial Fists but I find yellow a pain in a butt to be happy with when it comes to painting. I'm growing to like the Raven Guard more and more, if only there were more appearances of them pre-istvaan massacre. 

I've always stayed away from the more exposed legions like Space Wolves, Blood Angels and Dark Angels preferring the more understated ones in the hope they will shine in the HH series, so far Raven Guard and Imperial Fists are where as IHs have gone back in my estimations.

On the traitor front, I like the look and idea of the Death Guard, but apart from Garro nothing else written about them has made them grow in my opinions. I've enjoyed the Alpha Legion more than I would of thought, however I still have compunctions when it comes to the way they fight, I prefer the idea of units of marines fighting on the front line or in an ambush as opposed to espionage. Emperor's Children is no longer my on counter as Legion I could like after Angel Exterminatus. Word Bearers...well they still appear like adolescent teenager whose listened to a stranger and become addicted to drugs rather than listening to it's parents warning. 

I don't think I could play a legion who turned traitor, unless there was a very good reason but none of them so far really have offered an acceptable reason for me.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Playing so much Chaos in 40K loyalist in 30K.

Oddly I'm White Scars, mmmm Bikes as troop in 40K ( I'm using those rules already, add 2 Landraiders on outflank, what's not to like.), so maybe even Jetbikes in 30K? Pure Sexy.

Maybe not so oddly then lol.


----------



## Lord Commander Solus (Jul 26, 2012)

Love Emperor's Children; but not warped Slaaneshi kind. Strangely still support the Traitors (for Fulgrim!) but perhaps a band of the Legion remained true to the ideals of the Imperium, even if they didn't believe in its current ruler.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Well I was always one of those dicks as a kid that, when playing with my G.I. Joes, always had Cobra win. I've got a soft spot for the bad guys...

Vash are you going to be getting the new speeders to go along with the bikes? Since I haven't gotten my rule book yet, not really sure who really fits in as a "speeder" army, though they do look oh so badass.


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

Would have to be Emperors Children for me, my 1st army when I got involved with 40k but then the Raven guard too as they are the template for the Raptors


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow, so far no love for the Ultramarines...


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Well you'd be a mug to not be able to guess who I'd go with...

But if I had to pick a second choice it'd either be Raven Guard or an 'Isstvaan Survivors' sorta thing, being a mix of Emperor's Children, Luna Wolves and World Eaters.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I do like the Ultramarines, mainly because I could imagine painting them would be a lot easier to achieve, but are they unique enough? I don't think so, plus I have a soft side for those who defended Terra and Ultramarines looking to be leaning in a different direction.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

The only things the Ultramarines have going for them Heresy-wise is And They Shall Know No Fear. Only one book in the series to spur on interest.

I also imagine that enough people have 40K Ultrasmurf armies that they'd probably want to paint something different for 30K haha


----------



## King Gary (Aug 13, 2009)

Really liked the way the Death Guard looked in the last WD, the rusting detail seemed to work really well with the pale base colours and the old model power armour. No idea on the rules or anything, just sorely tempted to get a small force based on the look of them.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

im saying ultramarines. Total bad asses, even Horus was scared of them, plus they are blue and blue is cool.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I'd say Iron Hands. Because they're nerds in space. 

More seriously I rather dig a lot of their fluff and ideas ("This part of me kind of sucks, let's get a better version!") and their closeness with the Mechanicus opens them up to have all sorts of neat toys.

Outside of the legions proper the Mechanicus/Dark Mechanicus piques my interest.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Boc said:


> Vash are you going to be getting the new speeders to go along with the bikes? Since I haven't gotten my rule book yet, not really sure who really fits in as a "speeder" army, though they do look oh so badass.


Probably, looking at the price and size of them they won't be a troop choice unfortunately mind.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Zion said:


> Outside of the legions proper the Mechanicus/Dark Mechanicus piques my interest.


The possibility for models for those other, non-standard factions is also one of the reasons I'm excited for the continuance of 30K releases. Granted, it'll probably be a hot minute before the second book comes out, but that doesn't mean I can't dream haha


----------



## Thomas Mondrup (Nov 25, 2008)

I was thinking Iron Warriors, would be awesome to build a fortress for them! and being masters of siege-warfare, they gotta have some neat siege equipment aswel, which is good.
I was also thinking of making a Death Guard army, but depends on how the Mortarion mini ends up (so far it's promising, I think the Angron mini looks stunning). Also looking forward to how the Deathshroud's turns out.

Anyways I ordered the book yesterday, so I am def. looking forward to receiving it


----------



## ELD3R_GoD (Oct 29, 2012)

Night Lords! They are my Chaos Army and would have been my choice Pre-Heresy. If not them, then I would have gone for Thousand Sons or World Eaters.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm going to start up a World Eater and Raven Guard pre-heresy army. Voted World Eaters since Angron is the first primarch model to come out. Already got him ordered, and am looking forward to him having an army at his back somewhere down the line.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I would have to go with the iron hands as well. I am a huge fan of the concept of bionics and improvement through technology. Although close second would be alpha legion.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

i cant pick more than 1???

1st choice is Emperor's Children - because awesome.

2nd choice is Imperial Fists

3rd choice is the Iron Hands/Salamanders.

-----

i really like the Luna Wolves though, same aspects of war...sons of horus not so much as i already play chaos.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

I've been tossing and turning over this very question. 

I've narrowed it down to Sons of Horus or Ultramarines. I just love the new Sons of Horus colour scheme but the idea of massed formations of Legion Tactical Squads in Ultramarines livery is a tempting image. 

I think it will come down to who has the better primarch model.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm not sure anyone would be surprised by my choice...

I've already been hard at work for about a month painting sea green, Cthonian gang glyphs, and the Eye of Horus... I haven't really settled exactly on an army list yet, but I do have a rough 2750-point chunk of infantry in mind. The Horus Heresy army list is really geared towards Apocalypse at the end of the day, I think... so I'm just looking at it as a project to that end.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Space Wolves. Why fix it if it ain't broken?


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Imperial Guard or whichever force doesn't contain Sphess Muhreens. lol


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I think I'm going to go with Raven Guard, the colour scheme is easier for me, I love their theme and I love the characters I've read about in the novels so far, I may have a detachment of Imperial Fists eventually though. I'm already anticipating converting a recon squad with sniper rifles and cloaks in power armour.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Dark Angels. Never going to finish my damn army it seems.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I've got the start of an EC force so I'll go for them. 

But there's no way I'll be able to resist a thousand sons force when they actually release rules for them. ATM I'm not convinced they can be represented well enough


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Since getting the first book and knowing what legions will be out in the second one, I have been looking at a World Eaters legion. 

This is going to be a long term project over a couple of months and a unit at a time. 

The painting guides off FW are very simple to follow and I can't wait to start on it. Angron is still in its box till I finish off my Dark Kin this year. 

The question is are fellow HH fans going to go with 10 marines or squads of 20 marines? 

Zero Effect


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Going with Raven Guard I'm not sure if I'll have any of the main tactical squads but several different support squads and have assault units as my troops.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Dark Angels. Hopefully I'll be able to strap a Dreadnought into one of those Ordinatii, and then I'll have my revenge on all those who thought robes were insufficiently badass. Also, Lord Cypher.

Midnight


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

I have Salamanders in 40K in nearly company strength; I see no reason to switch at this time since I'll be able to field Vulkan (He'stan's awesome in his own way, but I want to see what the Primarch can do). Now I just need to finish painting them.


----------



## Algrim Whitefang (Jan 16, 2010)

Gotta go with the World Eaters! Penultimate bad asses! :aggressive:


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Im stuck between two, Word Bearers and Death Guard


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Algrim Whitefang said:


> Gotta go with the World Eaters! Penultimate bad asses! :aggressive:


Then who are the ultimate bad asses? :wink:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Do I have to choose just one?

I'd love to do a mixed crusade force of elements of the:

Raven Guard
Night Lords
Salamanders
World Eaters

No idea if such a force ever existed - although I could do what I'm doing with the Badab War and do 2 forces from each side. Could be set around the Betrayal at Istvaan V, the Dropsite Massacre. Shit...thats what I need to do - take on yet another project. Out foul thoughts! Out I say!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

All types of combinations surely occurred, just not every one was written about.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Rems said:


> Then who are the ultimate bad asses? :wink:


hmm id have to say Death Guard.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

I went with the Raven Guard. 

I've never been a massive fan of the traitor legions in 40k (despite now having a small Red Corsairs force on the grow), but in 30k to me they're just the same as the loyalist legions, just vaguely different.

I would go with the wolves but I have them for 40k, I had a company of Ultramarines years ago so wouldn't go with them (although I do have a soft spot for them), Imperial fists - I can't paint yellow too well, Salamanders - Not keen on green marines (try saying it ten times fast, etc), White Scars - not a fan of bikes in an army, Blood Angels - my mate has a heap of them for 40k so wouldn't want to double up), Dark Angels - Dubious Heresyness, Iron Hands? Or Warriors, whichever is loyalist, I've not paid them too much attention as I don't like the sound of them.

I liked the way they come across in Deliverance Lost so would go with them. :grin:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Lol Should I go with Word Bearers for the sheer uniqueness of them because no one seems to like them and it's possible not many would do a whole army for them because of it, heck I have problems liking them


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I've always stayed away from the more exposed legions like Space Wolves, Blood Angels and Dark Angels preferring the more understated ones in the hope they will shine in the HH series, so far Raven Guard and Imperial Fists are where as IHs have gone back in my estimations.
> 
> On the traitor front, I like the look and idea of the Death Guard, but apart from Garro nothing else written about them has made them grow in my opinions. I've enjoyed the Alpha Legion more than I would of thought, however I still have compunctions when it comes to the way they fight, I prefer the idea of units of marines fighting on the front line or in an ambush as opposed to espionage. Emperor's Children is no longer my on counter as Legion I could like after Angel Exterminatus. Word Bearers...well they still appear like adolescent teenager whose listened to a stranger and become addicted to drugs rather than listening to it's parents warning.


I usually stay away from the poster boys as well.  But why has EC sunk after Angel Exterminatus? I haven't read the novel, so no great spoilers thank you. 

And I voted EC myself, but since NL have grown so big on me I wish I would have voted that instead. ^^


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

You should read it, a lot of stuff goes on and I can't say much at all without spoiling it but to me the Emperor's Children are beyond redemption to me.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

In short, they become cunts. Everything that was good, just washed away in Graham Mcneils frenzy to make them appear impuslive and to the whims of a pleasure god. You could probably argue he wants you to feel empathy with the iron warriors, etc, and feel disgust at the Emperors Children, but its impossible; his inability to write effectively makes you focus on him. Outcast dead, angel exterminatus, the ultramarines... why he is rated so highly just makes me wonder.

For legion, I'm thinking Night Lords; I have loved Curze's portrayal in the dark king, sevatar in Prince of Crows (I'm seriousy hoping he has a special rule that allows him to deep strike called "You'll never believe how I got here"). Alternatively, Sons of Horus/Lhna Wolves loyalists; as a Minotaurs player I loved the tidbit in Betrayal about the "Minotaur" which made a suicide run; there was a thread on whoreseer that made a link between the two. Also, the FW Sons of Horus scheme is amazing. Far better than that flaccid over cooked peagreen they used to be.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Really? I'm the only BA?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah, we have only had Signus for the BA. And they were pretty shit; the Gold buggers were jeb ends, Sanguinius a mopey bugger, and Raldoron a gormless git with no real character whatsoever, who was only really likeable because everyone else just sort of shit. Compared Loken, Tarvitz and Raldoron, and despite having similar outlooks, the first two have character.


----------



## KahRyez (Sep 7, 2010)

I like Alpha Legion, although I wish they would get more time in the spotlight sometimes, nah, they're better off hiding in the shadows doing their sneaky business.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

The Flesh Tearer from the Blood Angels was pretty fun.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

So I am out of the loop, is this a different game system? Or just alternative rules for 40k? Or....


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

It uses the fundamental rules of 40k but the legion lists are different to the normal marine lists and have different options. The rules for legions itself feel like half way between 40k and apocalypse scale lists.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

So not standard 40k in terms of balance? If I tried to do a 1500 list......?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Some say it's balanced, I've yet to test it though, 1500 would probably be ok, it's when you get to 2000 points and the army can take "lords of war" like heavy tanks and Primarchs etc where it gets a bit unbalanced.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Boc said:


> Pretty straightforward, I know I'm excited as hell to maybe at some point get the Horus Heresy, Book 1 in the mail so that I can start plotting away at my army list.
> 
> Despite the fact that the Alpha Legion is my favourite, I find myself leaning towards Emperor's Children, due to the fact that I can play my CSM army as both (and it's slightly Slaaneshi heavy).
> 
> So... easy question: Are you in, if so, which legion and why?


Oh, I am so in. Had a lot of trouble deciding though (as usual). Once I had decided that I wanted to do a legion list in actual legion colours I looked through all the options again and sorted them in accordance to my interest in their fluff and my interest in their colour scheme (and what could be done within said scheme).

My first list of choices was something like this (in no specific order):
Alpha Legion
Iron Hands 
Raven Guard
White Scars
Night Lords

Then I looked at them again and decided against Iron Hands and Raven Guards simply because I don't want to be painting black in huge amounts - I wanted something I could do battle damage on easily and try out all the new techniques that have opened up to me since I got an airbrush.

When looking at the fluff the one that interested me the most was Alpha Legion but their colour scheme (specially the pre-heresy purple and green) didn't fit well with my aesthetics and after some consideration I reluctantly gave that idea up - which led me to Night Lords which where the second choice from fluff perspective (I think their fluff has a lot of potential for interesting conversions as I go along).

So I did a test miniature in the Night Lords scheme and since I was pleased with the result I decided on that route. First time for me to settle on one of the traitors, a slippery slope perhaps? Soon done with my 2nd tactical marine (boy I'm a slow painter...) :grin:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I followed a similar path as you Xenobiotic but I've changed my mind a hundred times now I can't nail down what I want to do. I want something I can do easily, my first choice was the fists because their my favourite legion but they ain't easy to paint, my most recent choice was the raven guard, but they rely on highlighting and my highlighting skills are rubbish. 

My marine chapter is the warmongers because I find painting green and blue the easiest and I can also do grey to but it may be a bit boring.

I narrowed it down to the following.

Ultramarines
Night Lords
Salamanders
Alpha Legion
Word Bearers
Space Wolves

I've ruled out the Emperor's Children because I don't like them at all. The others I'm not so sure about. 

The Night Lords are cool, but I've never been drawn to them and they seem pretty popular which is a turn off to. 

Salamanders, there's not much to go on with these, and I really don't like the coal black skin and burning red eyes.

The Ultramarines are a difficult one, they used to be the poster boys but are they still, are they the new uniqueness or are they played widely? I still get the feeling they are, but I know I could paint them easiest and their activities in the heresy are getting more interesting.

Word Bearers, definitely not popular which is a plus as not many will choose them. I don't especially like Erebus and Kor Phaeron, I actually liked Argel Tal though, but their combat prowess seems a little crappy, every time I've read about them they are pretty fodder like. They also turn red, which I don't want to do.

Alpha Legion are interesting, but I struggle seeing them as a combat legion they are just so secretive and shadowy that would they ever really translate that onto the table top? I like proper armies with distinct tactics, the Alpha Legion come across as winning things without getting dirty.

Space Wolves are cool but they are overly popular, and would require a lot of bits to get the character into them, something I don't have.

So you see, it's difficult for me to decide what to go with, I don't want mess the army up, I want it to look nice and I want something I would enjoy playing and imaging it actually happening in the Heresy.


----------



## Durant (Aug 24, 2011)

First choice and vote Emperors Children. If I were to get off my backside and commit to building and painting an army it would be EC in all their extravagant and decadent glory 

Second would be Space Wolves, who doesn’t love Vikings in Space!!!


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Words_of_Truth said:


> [...]The Night Lords are cool, but I've never been drawn to them and they seem pretty popular which is a turn off to.
> 
> Salamanders, there's not much to go on with these, and I really don't like the coal black skin and burning red eyes.
> 
> ...


I think you need to steer away from popularity opinions and try to focus on your own desires, focus and skills. On the "interwebs" you'll always find someone else doing something similar to yourself so you either have to view it as inspiration (and possibly a way to get new friends) or try to ignore it. I understand that you might not want to go with a legion everyone else in your local area plays though.

Doing something that challenges you might also be the best way for you to achieve something spectacular but I understand that you might want to keep experimentation on a resonable level and don't base an army on it.

I do believe that Yellow is a lot easier to paint with the new GW colours compared to the last ones they had. When I did my yellow armoured inquisitor it was a breeze to use their new colours and the yellow came out very vibrant and would probably look awesome with just a tiny amount of dust and scratches on top to give them that "alive" feeling - although I would assume painting large numbers of marines in that colour scheme would be a whole lot easier with an airbrush.

As far as the fluff aspect goes (such as the salamanders with their black skin and what not) you could do the "easy" thing and just not have any marines without helmets or showing skin. For my legionaries I'm going down that route just because I don't find it feasible walking in a warzone without a helmet but each to his own - what I'm saying is that there are ways around many of the fluff aspects if you look for them (particular battle groups, differing squad behaviours and so on).

You could also make a battle group and include elements from a few differing legions (preferably some that actually used to work together) if you want to mix it up.

In the end I stuck with the NL even though they are traitors (and I wanted to stay away from traitors if I could) just because it was the lesser of the different evils - now I'm starting to warm up to them even more as I go along and I'm just ploughing along. I'm probably going to play them with the normal Codex SM in 40k games as well - fluff be damned in those cases.

I do wish you good luck with your troubles though


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Something is drawing me to the Word Bearers, I don't know what it is, maybe it's the uniqueness but there's some else there I think.. It's a very "codex" like legion which means I can use everything including Contemptors. 

The darkish grey is appealing, although I don't know what the colour of their trimming is (thinking gold or bright silver?) I think making parchments is pretty easy to do and I have plenty of purity seals and other scroll like things lying around.

I'm going to keep thinking on it though.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I voted White Scars and as we speak I am starting to paint a small force for our group heresy project.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Well... after getting the book and giving it a once over, I may have to reconsider my first thoughts as to Emperor's Children lol, dammit I hate making up my mind -_-


----------



## Shag (Jul 12, 2009)

Thousand Sons... I'm not sure what it is... but there is something just magical about them.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Vaz said:


> In short, they become cunts. Everything that was good, just washed away in Graham Mcneils frenzy to make them appear impuslive and to the whims of a pleasure god. You could probably argue he wants you to feel empathy with the iron warriors, etc, and feel disgust at the Emperors Children, but its impossible; his inability to write effectively makes you focus on him. Outcast dead, angel exterminatus, the ultramarines... why he is rated so highly just makes me wonder.
> 
> For legion, I'm thinking Night Lords; I have loved Curze's portrayal in the dark king, sevatar in Prince of Crows (I'm seriousy hoping he has a special rule that allows him to deep strike called "You'll never believe how I got here"). Alternatively, Sons of Horus/Lhna Wolves loyalists; as a Minotaurs player I loved the tidbit in Betrayal about the "Minotaur" which made a suicide run; there was a thread on whoreseer that made a link between the two. Also, the FW Sons of Horus scheme is amazing. Far better than that flaccid over cooked peagreen they used to be.


But he did manage good with False Gods, Fulgrim, A Thousand Sons and IMO also Storm of Iron. I haven't read Angel Exterminatus but I've heard mixed feelings about it.

Do that, I want to see more Night Lords around here. And that rule was freaking awesome! Hahah, made me laugh. Whoreseer?

Also on being unique, with the original Legions, pretty much Iron Hands, Raven Guard and Salamanders are the only unique ones and less used by collectors and gamers. Iron Warriors, Word Bearers and somewhat lately Night Lords are amongst the most popular.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Word Bearers being popular? You mean 40k wise or 30k wise because I can why they would be popular 40k wise, but not so much crusade and heresy era. I can see Raven Guard becoming popular due to Sharrowkyn and Corax owning Lorgar though, Iron Hands if not new happens with them I can't seeing popular, Salamanders will probably change once their 2 new books come out as well as what they do in _Shattered Legions_


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Fuck no. Its kyme. He has ruined dwarfs and the salamanders. His continuity is atrocious.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Not saying it will change for the best


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Word Bearers being popular? You mean 40k wise or 30k wise because I can why they would be popular 40k wise, but not so much crusade and heresy era. I can see Raven Guard becoming popular due to Sharrowkyn and Corax owning Lorgar though, Iron Hands if not new happens with them I can't seeing popular, Salamanders will probably change once their 2 new books come out as well as what they do in _Shattered Legions_


I mean from seeing many of them being collected as armies, mostly 40k style.  Shattered Legions? What is that?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

It's an anthology I think that focuses what happens to the legions after Istvaan V.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Despite their primarch being a monumental douche, if I had to I'd pick the Thousand Sons. I've always just thought that both their pre- and post-Herey armour colour and style looked cool. Particularly the colour scheme of the pre-Heresy legion and the Egyptian deathmask style of the post-Heresy legion.

Also, trying to hide or prevent unsightly bulges from appearing, in order to avoid public scrutiny and ridicule, is something I (and I'm sure several members on here) can relate to.:laugh:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I've decided upon Ultramarines, I've got 10 men 90% finished, I have 5 standing by but I'm wondering whether I should wait for the special weapon packs from forgeworld to be released so I can make them into either a support squad or a heavy support squad.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Congrats on deciding, mate 

I'm still struggling, I too love the FW paint scheme for the SoH, however, this would be my 3rd green army and I just really don't want that... I'm currently thinking either Night Lords (cool paint job, definitely not green) or maybe Iron Warriors. Bleh... I can make decisions that are actually important to "life" quickly as hell. What colour I want to paint my plastic space men? Not a chance in hell...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Son-of-the-Emperor!

Book 2 comes out next year and has Iron Hands. If FW comes out with sweet biotic bits I may not be able to stay away from starting a legion.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I hope they bring out the ultramarine praetor bits, I converted some helms, but they don't look especially awesome, they have the shape, but the detail ain't very good.


----------



## Mortarman178 (Dec 21, 2011)

I had a hard time picking between 1k sons an alpha leaving after reading the HH books about them 1ks got the raw end of the stick and I'm not all the way convinced that alpha legion is chaos I think they are more of a triple agent type thing. But I do know for Christmas I'm getting my self a nice chaos set and begin building one of he two.


----------



## redmapa (Nov 9, 2011)

Imperial Fists 1st Company, Sigismund's Templars, that'll be my HH project.. Basically because I already have a Black Templar army and I'd love to have the foundations of the most righteous chapter in the imperium!


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Boc said:


> Congrats on deciding, mate
> 
> I'm still struggling, I too love the FW paint scheme for the SoH, however, this would be my 3rd green army and I just really don't want that... I'm currently thinking either Night Lords (cool paint job, definitely not green) or maybe Iron Warriors. Bleh... I can make decisions that are actually important to "life" quickly as hell. What colour I want to paint my plastic space men? Not a chance in hell...


The Night Looords beckons... Join us... Join us! We bring the Night!

And I feel you about the decision part of the hobby. It's overall easier for me to make choices about diagnoses and treatments for my patients then it was for me to chose which legion to paint...


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I think right now I've decided on Sons of Horus. I like the Justaerin (though in any lists I have yet to use them...) though I hate the green (my CSM and Necrons are both green). Having tried something akin to lightning effects before, I also doubt my competence in precision painting haha.

Luckily, all I've got on hand are 5x Mk II marines, so I've still got a bit of time before the big chunks of shit show up before I really get down to business.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

What do you think should be included in a battle for calth list, I'm unsure whether I should base mine on the underground war, or just on the forces the Ultramarines had there before and during the battle.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I also want to make some Ultramarines; but in the Dark Blue and Gold of Dave Andrews Ultramarines (see page 80 in the showcase of the 4th Ed C:SM, if you still have it). It was that which made my think "these are pretty cool" - I didn't like the whole "Ultramarine/Enchanted Blue look" - much preferred the Midnight Blue with Regal Blue highlights.

It was these that made them appear actually like WarriorPriestMonkKnightLordKings that they were supposed to be.

I'm definately considering making up at least a squad of each Legion, though.

Edit; Calth List;

Praetor with Pride of the Legion, with Veterans (rather than Terminators; there is only really one picture of the UM Terminators, and they're equipped with early Cyclones - I'm hoping these are one of the Experimental Weapons - but no mention of the UM Terminators so far. A Command Squad to back him up giving his forces Fearless.

Veterans as the core forces are pretty awesome - a couple of them in Rhino's with Suspensor Heavy Bolters or Missile Launchers seems awesome to me - (275-285pts) - gives you a Tank which scoots around firing 6 S5 Shots with the Sniper Special rule, or Tank Hunters on the Missile Launchers. You can give them Flakk Missiles (305pts), but it's still only 2 S7 AP4 shots that don't intercept - even if they do have Tank Hunter. Of course, they're not particularly numerous, and 305pts gets you 20 Tactical Marines with Bolters, BP and CCW, Nuncio and Vexilla, with Meltabombs.

Assault Squads; with the new Crusade Assault kit, I'd definately take a couple of these - with Meltabombs, they are one of the few definate counters to enemy Spartans with Armoured Ceramite and a Flare Shield - 10 S8 Armourbane attacks is not ignored by Armoured Ceramite (which explicitly counters Melta; whether this is an oversight or designed in that way, I don't know, but take advantage of it). As Assault Squads can also take Combat Shields, you can use these to charge into enemy Power Weapon units to stall them, while a Power Fist and Artificered Sergeant can have fun with enemy Terminators/Palatine Blades.

Rapiers; Rapiers can make fun of enemy armour - AP1 Twin Linked Reroll to Penetrate S9 musses up stuff like PlasmaPreds and Meltapreds.

Dreadnoughts; these are setting up to be integral to the Calth series; they are among the cheapest access to Anti-Armour (TLLas/MM), but themselves are dead fragile.

Tac Support Squad; we all know how the Ultra's were all about being Tactical - a squad of these, although likely to be obliterated in the first turn thanks to toting 9 Plasma/Melta's.

Fast Attack; speeders and normal/attack bikes are popular in the HH:CV, but I cannot recollect if there are any Jetbikes.

Heavy Support; just take a shit load of Autocannons/Heavy Bolters, and Predator Squadrons with Predator Cannons are dirt cheap AV13 walls with dual shot Autocannons mounted on top. What's not to love?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah mine are Dark Blue and Gold.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Ooh, where did you get the "Praetor" helm? I'd love to see that done by FW; and I seem to remember a Black Templar Sword Brethren with that pattern of helmet, but I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I converted it myself using green stuff over a normal marine helm, it's only a place holder until *crosses fingers* they release a conversion kit with the proper pieces.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

If we are in the sharing mood may I post up some pictures from my upcoming White Scars?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Awesome, I just did a White Scars Jet Bike conversion and I'm really thinking of getting more of them but I'm not sure if they should have any foot troops, but purely bikers etc, I won't know if they'll be able to do that till their book comes out.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Vaz said:


> I also want to make some Ultramarines; but in the Dark Blue and Gold of Dave Andrews Ultramarines (see page 80 in the showcase of the 4th Ed C:SM, if you still have it). It was that which made my think "these are pretty cool" - I didn't like the whole "Ultramarine/Enchanted Blue look" - much preferred the Midnight Blue with Regal Blue highlights.
> 
> Calth List;


As it's Calth-based, will you be doing the impromptu red helmets for the sergeants? Doing the helmets to look like hasty repaints could add a lot of atmosphere.

Midnight


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

At some point I will definitely be purchasing/painting some heresy-era loyalist Death Guard. I'd go Blood Angels, but unless there's something super fun coming in the FW army lists I wouldn't want to do both a 30k AND a 40k army of the same paint scheme. 

Plus, come on:









That would be hella fun to paint.


----------



## PallasApollo (Dec 3, 2012)

It would have to be either Luna Wolves (Loyalist) or Emperor's Children.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Really interested in a full crusade based force, not heresy based, I can imagine crusade armies are a lot more open to facing other races, while heresy armies have other marines in mind.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Vaz said:


> which explicitly counters Melta; whether this is an oversight or designed in that way, I don't know, but take advantage of it


Melta Bombs were given 'armourbane' in this edition because they did not have melta in the last. I think the idea is that they are more effective than melta projectile weapons as they are clamped directly to the thing they're boring a hole through. Also can only be used in assault against vehicles and monstrous creatures...haven't gotten down on the new Heresy rule book and don't know if you're referring to Spartan tanks or if there is a unit called Spartans.


----------

